
Donald Trump Stock Monitor - mrkgnao
https://github.com/kgashok/DonaldTrumpStockMonitor
======
daenney
The original is here:
[https://github.com/Mhyles/DonaldTrumpStockMonitor](https://github.com/Mhyles/DonaldTrumpStockMonitor).
This submission is pointing to an (outdated) fork.

